# Ports dependencies and RUN_DEPENDS



## oOiOo (Dec 10, 2017)

Hello,
I actually build some custom ports on FreeBSD. But I have a problem with the option RUN_DEPENDS. As an example: my application _*foo*_ needs *bar* to run, so I have in the Makefile:

```
RUN_DEPENDS= bar:misc/bar
```
I cannot build my package if *bar* is not installed, even if technically, there is no need of *bar* to build *foo*. What is the reason for that and is there a solution? Note that my custom ports are in a private directory and I don't want to mix them with officials ports.

Regards


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 11, 2017)

oOiOo said:


> my custom ports are in a private directory and I don't want to mix them with officials ports.


There are tools like ports-mgmt/portshaker that can help you manage this.


----------



## oOiOo (Dec 11, 2017)

Hello, 
Thanks for the tip. I'll look at that.
Regards


----------

